# Looking For 04 Keystone Outback..help



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello everyone.








This is my first post. Looks like a great site.
I am so glad I came across the Keystone Outback. I have been researching a trailer purchase for about a year now. I was going to go with a "hybrid" style trailer by Rockwood.
That was until I came across the Keystone Outback 21RS.
I am sold. Looks like a fantastic trailer. Great decor and seems to be built solidly.
Which brings me to my question.
I am looking to purchase a "preowned" 2004 keystone to save on the depreciation costs versus buying new. I have priced a new 05 Keystone 21rs at about $17-18,000 here in California.
Ive found a couple who are selling a 04 and are asking $16,000 including the equalizer and other accesories valued at 500 dollars.
Based on all your posters experiences, is that a reseaonable price?
I was thinking asking 14,500.

Any comments or suggestions would be welcomed. Thanks!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I think your 14.5K price is more in line with reality and may still be a little high. 16K is close to what you would pay for a brand new one. Use list price less 25% as your guide for a new cost comparison. I'm sure others will chime in with their cost info.

Good luck! And welcome from another Cal-Outbacker


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Lakeshore RV has a brand new 05 listed for $14,499. You can view their site here. But are you willing to drive out to Muskegon, MI for that price? I did use Lakeshore with my dealer to negotiate a bit lower price, a fact that he still razes me about every time I see him.

The NADA guide doesn't show 2004 yet and in 03 they didn't make the 21' camper. The 23 FB lists like this:
Low Retail: $11,830 
Average Retail: $14,250

RVtraderonline.com shows one 21' Outback listing for $13,250.00 in Oviedo, FL.


----------



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks California Jim and Y Guy for your input.
Apreciate it.
Ive also researched the 2004 Outback 21RS on rvtraderonline.com and have come up with an average selling price of 13500-14000 dollars.
Well see if they accept my bid. 
If so, I will be "outbacking" soon.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Z that's great, not saying Lakeshore is the cheapest but they have been the most consistently low priced Outback prices that are published online. For those of us on the West/Left Coast shipping costs add into the camper price too.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome to OUTBACKERS.

Pricing is a tough one. Someone will always find a way to get a lower price than you did. Some people just LIVE to negotiate.

I hate the whole negotiating process. I looked at the list price, and subtracted about $4500 from it, and they took my first offer. (brand new trailer)
They ordered me an Equal-I-zer brand hitch, a Prodigy Brake controller at my insistance. I got a huge discount on the hitch because of an error on their part, but I held them to the price. They let me do about $100 worth of shopping in the store for needed accessories as well. (cords, hoses, fittings, etc) I was satisfied with the deal.

It's all about whether or not you think you are getting what you pay for. Is the trailer worth it to you and your family? If the answer is YES, I would go for it.

Good luck.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

My 05 21RS was about $16k brand-spankin' new here in Okie-homa. Could've got it cheaper out of state, but wanted a dealer locally to yell at and gripe about occasionally.

The price included the WD setup by Husky, the hitch, wiring, and brake controller, and $30 certificate for overpriced extras in their shop. Think I bought a Hoppy level and a 30amp to 15amp plug and a diet Coke with my $30.

I got a ball cap, too.

I've been camping twice in it before winterizing. I know, I know. It will get more use this next season. I have only one issue outstanding (the Cable TV wiring) and only minor ones when I picked it up. I love the Outback. Can't wait until spring!


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Calicamper, where abouts in CA do you live?

Jose
Hollister, CA


----------



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Jose,
Originally lived in LA, but just recently moved out to Duarte, CA a suburb of LA.
I noticied you have a 21RS. Did you buy here in California?
Have a place you recommend?

Hi Shake. Sounds like you got a great deal!

Thanks for the welcome NDJollyman!

Well in case anyone is intrested, I did make my offer but it wasnt accepted.

Im still looking!!!
hope to find something soon.

Take care guys.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Well in case anyone is intrested, I did make my offer but it wasnt accepted.


Did they make a counter offer? If not, they must not want to sell it that much.

Tim


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Calicamper:

Just for the record, we purchased a new 2005 21RS last spring for $14,250. That's without hitch, brake controller, etc... The dealer's on the East Coast (Long Island), and I know prices are higher out in your area, but I would think you could negotiate something less for a 1-2 year old rig without the manufacturer's warranty. We did notice that some dealers don't like to negotiate, and since it's hard to get good data on recent models, they probably don't think they need to. Our local dealers were pretty firm, so we figured we could afford to drive a couple hours south to save a few grand. We haven't needed any warranty work, so there haven't been any issues with the local guys on service...yet.

Best of luck in your search. We spent four weeks plus a few weekends camping in our 21RS last summer and just love it. Lots more space than in our old hybrid, and because of the heated floor and lack of canvas, we were able to extend the camping season on both ends. No regrets so far!

Welcome to Outbackers!

Sally


----------



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Hatcity.
They did make a counteroffer of 15,500.00
Originally wanted 16,000.
So far I have priced a couple of 04 21RS's at about 13500-14000.00.
They just have been way to far for me to drive out to..

I left my offer on the table so if they decide to change their mind, Ill be waiting.

Hi Sally,
Thanks for the welcome. My goal is to find a 21RS no later than May 05.
Hopefully one will turn up soon, but I still have some time.
Im gonna take a week long vacation to Shaver Lake, CA in June and that's when I hope to break in the 21RS, god-willing.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Calicamper, I purchased my 04 21RS @ Alpine Recreation. They are located in Morgan Hill. I shopped around for about 3-4 months before deciding on the 21RS. Once we decided, Alpine offered the best price, and also offered a great price on our trade in (Starcraft Pop-Up). They have a great service department.

One thing that did help, the Sales Rep working @ Alpine was also the Sales Rep that sold me my Mercedes ML320 a few years back. That experience also went well...

Anyway. They have a Web Site www.alpinerv.com which list prices. It may be worth the trip north for you...

Good luck, and if you need any help-do not hestitate to ask.

Jose


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

TryHappy Daze Rv I had a local price
of 17.500 for a 28BHS from a dealer that i bought my first 28BHS that was stolen
(paid 20.000) for. They were giving me the deal because It would be the third Trailer in two years. Then I Called Happy Daze in Sacramento and with no haggling they gave one to me for 17,000. If you contact them with good price info they will try to beat it.

Jim


----------

